# Hey what happened to the "Breaking News"



## Torch (Aug 29, 2009)

topic.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Eh? What do you mean? It's still there.


----------



## Torch (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmm weird i can't see the link, see everything else......


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/old-threads/breaking-news-7570.html

Here you go.


----------



## imalko (Aug 29, 2009)

It has been moved to the "Old threads" section...!?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys kept pushing the envelope. Bye bye.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2009)

No surprise. The mods warned the posters numerous times. As Matt said, the envelope was pushed too far. 

TO


----------



## javlin (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh Well So is Life it continues.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 29, 2009)

No big, better to play on the safe side.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am most disappointed with you donkeys. You have ruined a very good thing.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2009)

Google images?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh well.....find something else to go with the morning coffee/tea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

The fact that people could not handle it is pretty pathetic in my opinion. This is a WW2 Aviation forum, if you want to look at porn go to a porn site. 

If the thread was the only reason you came to this site, get a girlfriend!


----------



## Torch (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmmm not sure if getting a girlfriend remark was aimed at my question on what happened to the link, That was definitely not the highlight of this site.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think it was aimed at you, Torch. There are a few who decided it was okay to push the limits and test the rules. We did warn that the next limit push would close the thread permanently.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2009)

Serves right, wasn't sure what it was doing on an ww2 site anyway. Even in the off topic section. Especially since such pictures are found anywhere on the net. They appear everywhere, even if you try to avoid them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, at least you can study the "lovelies" on the early '50's Cadillacs without running the risk of getting banned...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 30, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Serves right, wasn't sure what it was doing on an ww2 site anyway. Even in the off topic section. Especially since such pictures are found anywhere on the net. They appear everywhere, even if you try to avoid them.



Bingo!

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

Torch said:


> Hmmm not sure if getting a girlfriend remark was aimed at my question on what happened to the link, That was definitely not the highlight of this site.



No it was not aimed at you. It was a comment to the people that only visited that thread. It does not apply to you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, we've been warned and still had to some way more or less cross the line, got nobody but ourself to blame. It was a nice addition to the forum, but as has already been said, it's a WWII avaiation forum.

May she rest in peace....


----------



## Henk (Aug 30, 2009)

I can not believe people did not keep by the rules. @ssholes! It was done in all fun and not to cause problems. Oh well at least I must say thank you to the mods for at least keeping the thread and not removing it, a lot of fun times.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought the same thing.... When I joined the site I was 11 y.o and I clicked on that thread and It was very disturbing!
IMO it wasn't a good thing to have around because sometimes kids join/browse these forums. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 30, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I thought the same thing.... When I joined the site I was 11 y.o and I clicked on that thread and It was very disturbing!
> IMO it wasn't a good thing to have around because sometimes kids join/browse these forums. Just my 2 cents!



...and there ya go. That says it all.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 31, 2009)

Scarred for life, no doubt...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

freebird said:


> Scarred for life, no doubt...


Yup.... I still have nightmares about that thread!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

It wasn't as much as disturbing, as it was not appropriate for the site it was on.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

There's still http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/girls-aircraft-volume-ii-11336.html


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> There's still http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/girls-aircraft-volume-ii-11336.html


That's not as bad as the Breaking News thread.... OH WAIT! YES IT IS PAGE 2 AND 3 SUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## imalko (Aug 31, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Yup.... I still have nightmares about that thread!



I'll remind you of this statement in about five to six years or so...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

What's wrong with pages 2 and 3??? I see no problems, except for some chicks blocking my views of the airplanes....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Imalko and RA


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

imalko said:


> I'll remind you of this statement in about five to six years or so...


Why would I look at that thread in 5 or 6 years??? As a Christian I would never look at porn or whatever the heck that thread was about!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

Not to knock your beliefs (I'm a Christian as well), but the "Girls and Aircraft" is far from porn. The Breaking News thread was much closer, which is why it was removed. The vast majority of the models/pilots in the GnA thread are fully clothed, most of them in flight-suits that don't reveal all that much...they're just good-looking women around airplanes. If you find yourself being tempted into thoughts you'd rather not have, then just don't go into that thread. I avoided the Breaking News thread myself after awhile, because I didn't like where it was taking me. I don't personally have anything against the GnA thread, but if you do, then by all means stay away from it. I think you'll find most people here will actually respect you for standing up for your own views, but recognize that others may not have the same problems with the thread that you do.

And by all means, stay away from the local water-parks!  (this statement intended for humor only, and not to be taken seriously. Or internally.)


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Not to knock your beliefs (I'm a Christian as well), but the "Girls and Aircraft" is far from porn. The Breaking News thread was much closer, which is why it was removed. The vast majority of the models/pilots in the GnA thread are fully clothed, most of them in flight-suits that don't reveal all that much...they're just good-looking women around airplanes. If you find yourself being tempted into thoughts you'd rather not have, then just don't go into that thread. I avoided the Breaking News thread myself after awhile, because I didn't like where it was taking me. I don't personally have anything against the GnA thread, but if you do, then by all means stay away from it. I think you'll find most people here will actually respect you for standing up for your own views, but recognize that others may not have the same problems with the thread that you do.


I misread Imalko's post... I thought he was saying that I would look at the Breaking News thread in 5-7 years.... And yes, that thread tempts to think about things I would rather not think about....


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 31, 2009)

> If the thread was the only reason you came to this site, get a girlfriend!



Any suggestion for the ones who got ugly girlfriends ?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 31, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> Any suggestion for the ones who got ugly girlfriends ?



Better hope they can cook!

TO


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 31, 2009)

She can but good cooking is not my primary goal at this age, if was I would stay in my mothers home


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I misread Imalko's post... I thought he was saying that I would look at the Breaking News thread in 5-7 years.... And yes, that thread tempts to think about things I would rather not think about....



 No worries! I think what he meant was that your feelings/attitudes towards the female of the species will be changing over the coming years.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> No worries! I think what he meant was that your feelings/attitudes towards the female of the species will be changing over the coming years.


Okay, makes sense. I'm sure it will......


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> No worries! I think what he meant was that your feelings/attitudes towards the female of the species will be changing over the coming years.





Doughboy said:


> Okay, makes sense. I'm sure it will......


And once that happens, it's all over, man...

Enjoy life while ya' can!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> And once that happens, it's all over, man...
> 
> Enjoy life while ya' can!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> She can but good cooking is not my primary goal at this age, if was I would stay in my mothers home




Now that's funny, CB.


----------



## Torch (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah yes brings back memories, my ex-wifes uncle(my best man,really nice guy) looked me in the eyes while I was waiting for my bride to be to come down the isle and said " Al, you still got time to run". The greatest words of wisdom I chose to ignore!!!!!!!!


----------



## imalko (Sep 1, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> No worries! I think what he meant was that your feelings/attitudes towards the female of the species will be changing over the coming years.



Yep, that is exactly what I meant... 



Doughboy said:


> Okay, makes sense. I'm sure it will......







GrauGeist said:


> And once that happens, it's all over, man...
> Enjoy life while ya' can!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

How about a thread for the pros and cons of cameltoe then? Too soon?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> How about a thread for the pros and cons of cameltoe then? Too soon?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> Any suggestion for the ones who got ugly girlfriends ?



Get a life and a new one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, as they say, you can't live without them and you can't live with them, or something in that direction....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2009)

Or as Norm of the TV show cheers once said "Women, you can't live with them - pass the beer nuts"


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah, yes....the Philosophical Musings of Norm!


----------



## Henk (Sep 2, 2009)

A beer would be nice at this moment, but woman is the part in a mans life that he can not live without, well gay men would say other wise, but that is their opinion.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gays are good...they'll leave more women for us straight!


----------



## seesul (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Gays are good...they'll leave more women for us straight!



...and understand each other when drinking a beer


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Get a life and a new one.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 2, 2009)

> Get a life and a new one.



Easy said but no easily achieved, the girlfriend I mean ( I have plans for a new life with Cindy van Meenen but still havent win the lotto)

By the way, for the guys still missing the topic perhaps like this one:


http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/multilingual-corner/argentinische-fr-ulein-las-mejores-14205.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> Easy said but no easily achieved, the girlfriend I mean ( I have plans for a new life with Cindy van Meenen but still havent win the lotto)
> 
> By the way, for the guys still missing the topic perhaps like this one:
> 
> ...



A woman does not have to be high maintenance to be good looking, and a normal good looking woman probably has much better qualities anyhow (like a brain for instance).

So if you are look in the high maintenance department, then that is your own fault...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 3, 2009)

> A woman does not have to be high maintenance to be good looking, and a normal good looking woman probably has much better qualities anyhow (like a brain for instance).
> 
> So if you are look in the high maintenance department, then that is your own fault...



That is 100 % true, the problem is that usually naturally very good looking women demand more expensive enterteinment, I mean gou out, dinners ,etc just make a brief search with the models name I gave earlier and you ll see what I am talking about. 

And yes probably is my fault but I am not interested of a very samrt women right now.


----------



## Henk (Sep 5, 2009)

I must say the girl I dated a while back was not high maintenance and we still had a great time and she is pretty and smart, so I would not say that is always true.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> That is 100 % true, the problem is that usually naturally very good looking women demand more expensive enterteinment, I mean gou out, dinners ,etc just make a brief search with the models name I gave earlier and you ll see what I am talking about.



Then you are not looking in the right place. I am married to a good looking woman who prefers to save money then spend it and has a brain in her head.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2009)

I say, give me that next door lass that has that thing, the thing that you can't really put your finger on, but it drives you nuts, just trying to figure out WHAT THE H*LL it is. THAT, my friends, wins over ANY supemodel ANY day....


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I say, give me that next door lass that has that thing, the thing that you can't really put your finger on, but it drives you nuts, just trying to figure out WHAT THE H*LL it is. THAT, my friends, wins over ANY supemodel ANY day....





Amen, brother!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I say, give me that next door lass that has that thing, the thing that you can't really put your finger on, but it drives you nuts, just trying to figure out WHAT THE H*LL it is. THAT, my friends, wins over ANY supemodel ANY day....


True that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I say, give me that next door lass that has that thing, the thing that you can't really put your finger on, but it drives you nuts, just trying to figure out WHAT THE H*LL it is. THAT, my friends, wins over ANY supemodel ANY day....



I agree 100%.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I say, give me that next door lass that has that thing, the thing that you can't really put your finger on, but it drives you nuts, just trying to figure out WHAT THE H*LL it is. THAT, my friends, wins over ANY supemodel ANY day....



I'm with you as well.

"There's just something about her....."

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Drives one up the walls to say the least!


----------

